# Is she pregnant?



## Fishperson95 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm having trouble uploading the photo because I'm on my phone. Can I email or text someone to comment the picture?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Host it to Photobucket or similar site- then copy the


----------



## 0828Dawn (Dec 28, 2012)

http://tinypic.com/ (free & easy to use)


----------



## ilikefishalot (Jul 22, 2015)

Get the app tapatalk. You can add photos from your phone and access this.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What kind of fish IS it?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

2012 :wink:


----------



## ilikefishalot (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi. I don't know how to start a new conversation. So I'm posting on this too. Is my female sunburst wag platy pregnant?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most female livebearers that don't live in a convent are pregnant. But she isn't real close. Look for a dark triangle to grow behind the light oval belly.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Not pregnant, (yet) just fat. Female livebearers will develop a dark area in front of the anal fin called a "gravid spot" when they have developing fry.


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Agreed ^

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishalot (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks but what about my new female platy. I'm not sure if the black spot is a gravid spot or not. Also she has a black part at the top of her anal fin. Is that just a design thing?



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The spot on the tail is pattern. The "shadow" behind her belly could well be fry. Looks a little like a bruise, purplish. It gets bigger and darker as she gets close.


----------



## ilikefishalot (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you for your input. I don't think it's a bruise. The spot looks blacker when I look closely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishalot (Jul 22, 2015)

She was! She had a bunch of cute baby platies last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool! 
Platies are usually gravid if they are wet.
As for starting new threads, look for a big red button that says "New Thread"


----------

